# Oxien Pills bottle



## augustaclowe11 (Feb 6, 2011)

New to this site... recently found a small clear bottle that states Oxien Pills Augusta, Me on it with a Menator on the back of it.  I am trying to find out a little more information on the company, medicine that was in the bottle, etc.  I have found very little on the medicine, just knowing that it was a patened nerve tonic for women thought up by W.H. Gannett.  He also published the magazine Comfort for the sole purpose to sell Oxien.

 Any information would be much appreciated! 
 Augusta


----------



## coboltmoon (Feb 6, 2011)

The history of this bottle is very interesting.  The bottle was made by Gannett and Morse concern.  They also sold mineral water and soda.  This is the same Gannett family that started the Gannett newspaper and media company.
 I have seen a listing for the Oxie bottle for $50 but they sell in the $20 range.

 Photo of gravity ball stopper Gannett mineral water bottle


----------



## coboltmoon (Feb 6, 2011)

William Gannett, born in Augusta, was a successful entrepreneur who sold patent medicine and founded Comfort magazine, which once had a circulation of more than 1 million copies.

 He and his son, Guy, founded The Gannett Publishing Co., which first bought the Waterville Sentinel, followed by the Portland Press Herald, The Portland (Maine) Sunday Telegram, The Portland Evening Express and The Daily Kennebec Journal.

 They later expanded to broadcast media, including WGAN radio and WGME television. Guyâ€™s daughter, Jean, continued to expand the company until she died in 1994. It was sold in 1998.


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 6, 2011)

I bought one of those awesome little bottles here in some podunk town in Arkansas a couple years back for I think 30 bucks, it was too cool to pass up.


----------



## augustaclowe11 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow Thank you! That information was very interesting and helpful! I found this bottle burried about two inches down on an old homestead that is on our family ranch!  Every time I dig there I always find something, but this was the most amazing find yet! My bottle is actually cracked at the bottom so I don't think it would be worth much, but still an awesome piece to find and add to my collection of items from the house that was there!!


----------



## augustaclowe11 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------

